# Daiwa Mag Kit!



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

4 A Daiwa 30SHV. Will this Mag Kit improve this Reel? Casting Distance? Backlash? Ect..... Is this conversion hard too Do? Never Magged a reel myself!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have sl30sh that is magged...I love it in a head wind...also have 1 not magged...I still blow up, everyone does...the mag gave me the confidence to really put some a$$ it to the cast...helped some...style helps me better...practice will help...just keep casting...good luck


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thank's !*

rattler! Should get my Daiwa this week! Magged can pick any Backlash!


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

does anyone know if they will make one for the saltist


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

i have the 30sha. is there a mag kit or pics of a home brewed mag conv available?


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Digital Dagger*

Got's One 4 $65.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you call DD


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*dd mag kit*

have you installed one and used it yt? was it worth the $$ and hassel?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chilehead2 said:


> have you installed one and used it yt? was it worth the $$ and hassel?


I have had the mag kits,I dont reccomend them for serveral reasons.
1. with the red brakes after practice the Daiwa's are almost blow up proof.
2.When you do the mag conversion there is no going back. You have to cut the wires off the spool so you cannot use brakes.
3.The knob for the magnet really bothered me when fighting a fish or for that matter reeling in.

At one time I had two of the mag kits and with in a year both reels had been sold.

JMO


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> 2.When you do the mag conversion there is no going back. You have to cut the wires off the spool so you cannot use brakes.
> JMO


Instead of cutting, you can tap and pull that pin out w/ a pair of pliers. Then you can reverse the process. But I agree, you don't need to mag it. Red brakes provides plenty of brakes for those daiwa's.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*mag*

Hey, thank you for the evaluations on the kits. what line/lb test are you using?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chilehead2 said:


> Hey, thank you for the evaluations on the kits. what line/lb test are you using?


30 size reels, 20# test Suffix Tri, 20 size reels 17#.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thank's 4 the Reply's!*

Don't even have the Reel, Yet! Already want too Magg It. Red Brake's? Do these have too buy these? Where From? Got a Spool of Suffix Siege Camo 17#. Man I need too get my hand's on some of this Tri. I can't wait too cast this Reel!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The reel comes with two sets of brakes in the bag,not in the reel. To install them you just remove the three screws on the left side plate and put the brakes on the thin bar. One on each side. Start out with the reds and when you get comfortable work your way down. I use 1 red and 1 white.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Maged*

Hey you guys>> Thank you for all the time you took with your replies and also for the usefull and on point info and advice.

I'm a bit embarased to tell you I found one (30sha) at a yard sale. It never got loaded with the accompaning pound spool of 20# tri BG thrown in for $35. 

I hope that somewhere a fellow surfman isn't doing an OTG cast in his grave.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*I hate magged Daiwa's......Not*


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Looking Reel there TB.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Magged Out said:


> .... Red Brake's? Do these have too buy these? Where From?



Just cut the red straw that comes with WD-40 and you'll be good to go! Also, a coffee stirrer will work too. 

Sandcrab


----------

